# A Bunch Of Junior Gent 1's



## Bean_counter (Sep 3, 2016)

I started taking photos for my Etsy page and decided to post a couple here as well. These are a few of the many Junior Gent 1's I have made.

1-Amboyna Burl
2-Aruba Blue Chip Acrylic
3-Bloody Red Basin Jasper TruStone
4-Unknown Dyed Burl
5-Mesquite from my little Texas midget friend @Tony 
6-Whit oak burl

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 3, 2016)

Good looking Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2016)

Where do you get whit oak from????? I've never had any of that wood, I'd live to try it!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> Where do you get whit oak from????? I've never had any of that wood, I'd live to try it!!


That's some really rare stuff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2016)

Beauties Michael

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes, very nicely turned and finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice, Mike!

That fourth one looks like it could be Black Ash Burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2016)

I should've said yesterday, nice work, all of them! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice work. Really like that white oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 4, 2016)

Tony said:


> Where do you get whit oak from????? I've never had any of that wood, I'd live to try it!!


I may be able to fine some white oak pen blanks Tony if you ask real nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2016)

CWS said:


> I may be able to fine some white oak pen blanks Tony if you ask real nice.



I appreciate it, but I've got plenty of White Oak. Got it from @Bean_counter as a matter of fact. I'm after that rare whit oak he has!! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

Tony said:


> I appreciate it, but I've got plenty of White Oak. Got it from @Bean_counter as a matter of fact. I'm after that rare whit oak he has!! Tony



If I typo the 1000 pounds of White Oak Burl I have into Whit Oak burl will you pay a premium for it? 

@Bean_counter - Those are all really sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 4, 2016)

That's ok. It was just plain spalted oak burl anyway




Tony said:


> I appreciate it, but I've got plenty of White Oak. Got it from @Bean_counter as a matter of fact. I'm after that rare whit oak he has!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 4, 2016)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

